# 10th Anniversary Prize Challenge?



## Baron (Jul 6, 2012)

Amber Leaf said:


> Maybe you/we should do something for the tenth anniversary?


Those who hang out in the Tavern have been discussing the possibility of a special "Anniversary Challenge".  There would be an entry fee with the pot shared proportionately among the top three winning entries.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe have an anniversary theme to the competition?


----------



## Baron (Jul 6, 2012)

There'll be discussion about a theme if this goes ahead.  It depends how much interest it generates.


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2012)

i'd participate, as long as the entry fee wasn't too high. i'm the "starving artist" type. lol
as long as it was $10 or $15 though, i'd go for it. would it be a motley press contest? or just a forum challenge?


----------



## alanmt (Jul 6, 2012)

sounds like a cool idea


----------



## Baron (Jul 6, 2012)

dale said:


> i'd participate, as long as the entry fee wasn't too high. i'm the "starving artist" type. lol
> as long as it was $10 or $15 though, i'd go for it. would it be a motley press contest? or just a forum challenge?


The top three winning entries would be published in Motley Press.  Potty is also contemplating an anthology of selected entries, which would be published in print and digital formats.  The entrants would also get all WF veteran privileges.  $10.00 is the suggested fee at this point.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 6, 2012)

Intriguing idea. It seems fitting and would be fun to try!


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2012)

could you say here when the deadline for the contest story is due here? like when would i have to have the story completed by?
is it a short story contest? a poetry contest?


----------



## Baron (Jul 6, 2012)

There'll be an announcement made shortly with all details.


----------



## Baron (Jul 8, 2012)

Everything has now been set up.  There'll be two categories, poetry and fiction.  The announcement thread, with more details, is here.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 10, 2012)

Has there been a determination of length of submissions yet?  I'm thinking 2,000 words?


----------



## Potty (Jul 10, 2012)

I understand the max word count to be 3000 words.


----------



## Potty (Jul 10, 2012)

This is just a feeler at the moment, but after speaking with Baron there may be a chance of including the top 10 - 15 stories in a digital format anthology. 


I'm looking for a couple of reliable members to volunteer in helping me with various bits. Editing, compiling etc. Anyone interested in fancy having a bit of a chat about it? I don't want to single anyone out, but it would be beneficial if you have a confidence in your ability to edit... and I won't beat about the bush... there will be a lot of work involved. The rewards for doing so? It would look really good on your writing CV and there will be an “About the editors” section where you get to talk a little about yourself etc. And how cool would it be to say “What do I do? Well I'm on an anthology committee for an annual publication.”


Please PM if you're interested. As I said at the start, for now this is just a feeler.


----------



## Baron (Jul 10, 2012)

Potty said:


> I understand the max word count to be 3000 words.


The maximum is 3,000 words.  There's no minimum, so flash is acceptable.  It's an open contest.

Don't forget there's a separate category for poetry.


----------



## Baron (Jul 11, 2012)

Those who haven't yet signed up for this are missing Potty at his Potty-most on the competition discussion boards.


----------



## Potty (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not some sort of ho you can pimp out you know.


----------



## Potty (Jul 12, 2012)

Still no takers for the anthology thing? Am I going to have to get my "make you do stuff I want" stick out?!

Go sign up for the comp everyone! The prize pot is at $80 so far! Think of the stuff I could buy when I win it all!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm interested. I'll sign up soon. Not sure about editing and that stuff though, purely on account of lack of time.


----------



## Potty (Jul 12, 2012)

Fair enough, I'm not sure myself. But no harm in brain storming with a few like minded folk!


----------



## Terry D (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a procedural question from technological Luddite, but when we sign up, is the payment made through PayPal ?


----------



## Potty (Jul 13, 2012)

yes


----------



## Terry D (Jul 13, 2012)

Then I'll be signing up as soon as my money hits my PayPal account.


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2012)

Terry D said:


> Just a procedural question from technological Luddite, but when we sign up, ids the payment made through PayPal ?


You can also choose to sign up using an ordinary credit card or debit card.  The Paypal page gives you that option.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 13, 2012)

Baron said:


> You can also choose to sign up using an ordinary credit card or debit card.  The Paypal page gives you that option.



I forgot about that option with Paypal :dejection:.  Oh, well, the money is being transfer in the next day or so, and I'll officially sign up then.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 13, 2012)

I just signed up. 

Bring it on~! I am looking forward to the voting process, too!


----------



## Potty (Jul 13, 2012)

Personally I think the voting process has flaws... human nature being the biggest! But it should be interesting to see how it goes!


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, from what I understand, you can't vote for yourself. You have to vote for three other stories that you feel deserving.

I think that's the case, anyway. Is that what you meant?

Like, "Muwahaha.. time to vote.. Ah let's see.. Who to vote for... Oh, I don't know.. MYSELF?! *click* Muwahaha!"


----------



## Potty (Jul 13, 2012)

I mean more "Who is the hottest person who has entered... I know!" *Vote* "Now I shall PM that person and say that I supported them... this is phase one of my dasterdly plan to take over the world!"


----------



## Gumby (Jul 13, 2012)

Potty said:


> I'm not some sort of ho you can pimp out you know.



*Exhibit A: *posted by xO.



The Backward OX said:


> Anything? There was this honey blonde seen walking across Tower Bridge, legs up to here…



*Exhibit* *B*: from Potty's own mouth...



Potty said:


> Well the other half has told me to stop dressing up as my alter ego... but since it's you.




Mwuuuaaahhaahaa!


----------



## Potty (Jul 13, 2012)

Busted. Haven't you got anything better to do all day than stalk me?


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Well, from what I understand, you can't vote for yourself. You have to vote for three other stories that you feel deserving.


^This.  The admin can check who voted for what from the admin control panel so it's easy to see if anyone tries to cheat.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 13, 2012)

A thought about the voting process, and I think it's important if we're competing for a decent prize. The stories should be posted anonymously. There needs to be someone who oversees the competition, who can forego his/her right to vote, and who will receive the entries. That person will then post the entries on the board with names removed, and so readers will be voting blind.

It's how all literary competitions of any merit are judged. 

I think the competition will be more credible for it. I'm not in anyway questioning anybody's integrity here, but as Potty mentioned, etc. etc.


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2012)

This voting system has worked on the poetry board.  The reason we ask for three votes is to get an aggregate score.  This has even resulted in new members winning the challenge, which shows that it can overcome the "vote for my friend" trend.


----------



## Potty (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry Baron but I agree with Bilston on this one. Voting for someone to win a comp, and voting to win money are two different things. I like the idea of anonymous stories and I think it would void the "vote for me I'm your friend, spilt it both ways" aspect.


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2012)

This would be better discussed on the Challenge forum.  All I'll say here is that, as stated in my previous post, the system has worked on the poetry forum.  Even if the posts are anonymous it isn't that difficult for forum "friends" to let each other know which entry is their's


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 13, 2012)

I honestly think it's the way forward, Baron, though respect the rules of the comps and the wishes of those who organize them. And again, I'm not questioning anyone's integrity. Another thought just popped into my head: is the competition to be promoted outside of the website? Will those on the outside think of it as some kind of closed shop? Maybe anonymous judging will reduce the chances of that.

Anyway, it's late and I'm off to bed.

EDIT: Sorry, missed your last post, Baron.


----------



## LaughinJim (Jul 13, 2012)

I think that the prize purse should be used to hire professional judges; say, 95%. The winners should be published and the rest sent back to the entrants in a PM with a very terse note and no constructive comments. The winners can then buy an i-tune with the prize money or several packs of gum.


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2012)

The board will be opened for members other than entrants to read the stories and vote, as has already been mentioned in the discussion in the Tavern.  It isn't going to be a situation where it's just the entrants voting among themselves.


----------



## Potty (Jul 13, 2012)

LaughinJim said:


> I think that the prize purse should be used to hire professional judges; say, 95%. The winners should be published and the rest sent back to the entrants in a PM with a very terse note and no constructive comments. The winners can then buy an i-tune with the prize money or several packs of gum.



Disagree,

The prize should be spread out like Baron has first mentioned otherwise why would you pay to enter to get less back? Proffesional judges would cost far more than the prize pot could afford (unless we become something the world wants to get involved in, not saying this can't happen.)


----------



## Jon M (Jul 13, 2012)

Will this challenge be visible to us proles, or is it strictly a circle-jerk kind of thing?


----------



## Baron (Jul 13, 2012)

Jon M said:


> Will this challenge be visible to us proles, or is it strictly a circle-jerk kind of thing?





Baron said:


> The board will be opened for members other than entrants to read the stories and vote, as has already been mentioned in the discussion in the Tavern. It isn't going to be a situation where it's just the entrants voting among themselves.


----------



## Potty (Jul 15, 2012)

Prize fund at $90 people! Sign up and get some of the action. If you don't enter you don't get. 

Still looking for people who are willing to join the Anthology Team also! PM for details.


----------



## Potty (Jul 17, 2012)

Oooh another contender has joined! Prize pot now at $100. 

What _will_ I do with all that when I win it?


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2012)

I already told you, Pottster. I'm going to take first, second, AND third! In all categories! Lol.


----------



## Baron (Jul 18, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I already told you, Pottster. I'm going to take first, second, AND third! In all categories! Lol.


You spelt it wrong it's Pot-stir.


----------



## Potty (Jul 18, 2012)

Baron said:


> You spelt it wrong it's Pot-stir.



Im sure thats probably an insult... I just can't work out how.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Potty (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you make your kid stir a toilet with a wooden spoon just so you could make that joke?


----------



## Baron (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Potty (Jul 18, 2012)

*wags tail*


----------



## Terry D (Jul 18, 2012)

Not to break up the potty-fest, but I just kicked it my $10.  Time to start working on the story.

Now back to this thread as it is 'flush' with humor.


----------



## Potty (Jul 18, 2012)

Like I'll be 'flush' with your $10 when I win it off you.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 18, 2012)

Potty said:


> Like I'll be 'flush' with your $10 when I win it off you.



What?  Me worry?


----------



## Baron (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2012)

^LOL What the heck is that?


----------



## Baron (Jul 18, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> ^LOL What the heck is that?


Potty putting his thinking cap on?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> ^LOL What the heck is that?


It's a Bumbo chair! The best invention for babies! They can sit on their own at an early age in that thing. They love it too.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2012)

Ohhh okay. https://www.google.com/search?q=bum...TW2gXQ7rzdCA&ved=0CEMQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=597

That?

Haha. What a funny-looking thing. I want one. I bet it would help my writing. (I'd sit on it, though, not put it on as a thinking cap. lol)


----------



## Potty (Jul 18, 2012)

The worrying thing is... the other half actually thought that was me.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2012)

Kyle, you would not be able to fit your ars in one, believe me, I've tried! LOL 

They just look so comfy that I'm jealous! 

My nephew loves his.


----------



## Potty (Jul 18, 2012)

Just realised I'm up against sunny too... WF elite are competing... starting to doubt my story now.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2012)

I will look for a jumbo Bumbo then! Adult sized! 

So when I become a famous author and they do an interview with me. I'll say "And here is my Bumbo chair, in which all my brilliant books have been written.. along with my sippy cup.. "


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I will look for a jumbo Bumbo then! Adult sized!
> 
> So when I become a famous author and they do an interview with me. I'll say "And here is my Bumbo chair, in which all my brilliant books have been written.. along with my sippy cup.. "



LMAO!!! ha ha ha... I can't stop laughing... I'll come out and tie a bib around your neck.. you don't want to dribble all over your nice new shirt, do you? lol 

Will you be wearing a cloth diaper? You know how you get rashes on your bum. ha ha


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2012)

Potty said:


> Just realised I'm up against sunny too... WF elite are competing... starting to doubt my story now.


WHAT? Seriously? I'm WF elite? How awesome is that. I thought I was just boring ol' Sunny that tries to write better than she actually can. ;0) 

Never doubt your story!! You are Potty for God sakes. No one beats a guy brave enough to call himself POTTY! LOL 

Sorry, it was funny.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunny said:


> LMAO!!! ha ha ha... I can't stop laughing... I'll come out and tie a bib around your neck.. you don't want to dribble all over your nice new shirt, do you? lol
> 
> Will you be wearing a cloth diaper? You know how you get rashes on your bum. ha ha




Then I'll throw a tantrum and knock my spaghetti-o's all over the floor.

They do have bumbo chairs for adults!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ or in other words, a BEANBAG chair. Looks totally comfy though. I'd like to snuggle up on it, with a _ummm_ book! ;0)


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2012)

He's playing a video game in his giant bumbo--beanbag--chair. Everything about it says, "immature". Haha. I love it!

It'd be funny to see a man in a suit and bifocals looking all serious trying to do his taxes on that chair.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2012)

Well he's not doing taxes, but he's in a suit... 

Maybe he needs to be doing taxes.. Hmm... or maybe he needs to look like Mr. Peanut???


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Kyle R (Jul 20, 2012)

The Prize Pot is now at *$110.00*.

Don't let Potty win all the money!


----------



## Potty (Jul 20, 2012)

Put the story on the back burner for a little while... my novel is screaming for my attention


----------



## Baron (Jul 23, 2012)

Potty said:


> Put the story on the back burner for a little while... my novel is screaming for my attention


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm working on my submission, have to wait untill the first to officialy join though


----------



## Baron (Jul 24, 2012)

All are welcome.  The water is fine and the dastardly denizens are all constrained.  Shark repellent is available on request but we find that dangling Potty in the water usually does the job.


----------



## Potty (Jul 24, 2012)

Baron said:


> constrained.



Not the word I would have used.



> dangling Potty in the water usually does the job.



What was the line Olly used once?... that was it! "You're going in my next story."


----------



## Baron (Jul 24, 2012)

Potty said:


> Not the word I would have used.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the line Olly used once?... that was it! "You're going in my next story."


You have an uncanny ability to home in on any thread that mentions your username.


----------



## Potty (Jul 24, 2012)

I just assume that all things end with a potty. I like to make sure I'm there when it happens!


----------



## Baron (Jul 24, 2012)

Potty said:


> I just assume that all things end with a potty. I like to make sure I'm there when it happens!


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2012)

There's a deficit of poets getting involved.  Don't let Potty take that prize by default.


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm going to be the only person enter and win with:

This should rhyme, 
If I had the time,
But I don't coz I'm going down the pub.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 29, 2012)

You better not win the prize money for THAT. I'd quit the internet in protest.


----------



## Baron (Jul 29, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> You better not win the prize money for THAT. I'd quit the internet in protest.


Don't be cruel, he worked hard on that one.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 29, 2012)

Haiku for Potty:
If Yellow let it mellow
If Brown--flush it down​


----------



## Potty (Jul 29, 2012)

When I was shopping for a canal boat, I actually saw this in one of the toilets. It was a casette toilet so they didn't recomend you flush all the time or you will be emptying it non stop


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 29, 2012)

Lovely. Lol.

Did you know in the olden days, they used to dump the flushwater out of planes? And farmers complained because they'd be out tilling the field when a splash of foul liquids would land on their heads, sometimes so violently it would knock them flat on their backs. Lol


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2012)

It's odd. My friend had that rule at her summer cottage. AND you weren't allowed to put toilet paper in the toilet, it had to go in a waste basket! WHAT?!?! I thought she was kidding, but nope, she wasn't. She said that it would ruin the septic tank they had. I of course forgot and put paper in it a few times and flushed when it was yellow! Oooops.. .I hope I didn't ruin their septic tank! lol


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 29, 2012)

The septic tank probably exploded after you left, and they ran around screaming in horror. Lol


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ LOL... that's a gross visual. ha ha


----------



## Potty (Aug 2, 2012)

My story is nearly finished  Soon you will bow before your winner!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm working on a post-nuclear, sci-fi-fantasy sequel to The Hare and the Tortoise. The moral is the same as the original, Potty, there's no rush to get there, the winner is he who takes his time.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> My story is nearly finished  Soon you will bow before your winner!



There have been a few times in my life that I bowed to a potty, but not in homage, I assure you. ukel:


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

Gumby said:


> There have been a few times in my life that I bowed to a potty, but not in homage, I assure you. ukel:



Are you sure? I always referred to that scenerio as "In offering to the porcelain gods" =)


----------



## Baron (Aug 4, 2012)

Bilston Blue said:


> I'm working on a post-nuclear, sci-fi-fantasy sequel to The Hare and the Tortoise. The moral is the same as the original, Potty, there's no rush to get there, the winner is he who takes his time.



I think Potty is getting a little bogged down...


----------



## Potty (Aug 4, 2012)

That is the first toilet I've ever seen that I can't figure out.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2012)

i think its a video game toilet, after you go you use the control to guide it down the shoot lol


----------



## Baron (Aug 6, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> i think its a video game toilet, after you go you use the control to guide it down the shoot lol


I think you mean "chute".  Shoot is what Potty does to himself as he comes to a true estimation of his challenge chances...


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm very much looking forward to reading the entries.


----------



## Potty (Aug 6, 2012)

Dunno if it would be wrong of me to post mine up too early... might not get any more entrants.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 6, 2012)

Because it's so awesome that everyone else will be discouraged?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol careful Potty your ego is showing


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll repost your story, Potty, improving the grammar and punctuation along the way. 8-[

I think you'll make a valiant runner-up.


----------



## Potty (Aug 6, 2012)

Oooooh, that one broke teeth.


----------



## Baron (Aug 6, 2012)

Potty is suffering a little from writers' block...


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 6, 2012)

Potty said:


> Oooooh, that one broke teeth.



:black_eyed:


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 7, 2012)

I see two more entrants have joined the battlefield. $140.00 prize pot now! The competition is heating up!


----------



## Potty (Aug 7, 2012)

who are they, show yourself!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 7, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Baron (Aug 7, 2012)

Pronouncing poorly placed Potty pity party prohibited.


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2012)

Those anniversary pieces won't write themselves.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 10, 2012)

Dare you compete against... The Pottinator!

Lol. I love it.


----------



## Potty (Aug 10, 2012)

Spelling mistake to be amended soon >.<

Edit: Should be a question mark after "story" too. Ah well, will do a better job next time!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 10, 2012)

Baron said:


> Potty is suffering a little from writers' block...



He should have a word with Sam.

:emmersed:


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking at the banner proclaiming the winner, I'm thinking The Pottinator is all talk:


If he can't walk like he talks, he'll end up broken:


I've no doubt if that happens, he'll soon be on his bike:


----------



## Baron (Aug 10, 2012)

Potty said:


> Spelling mistake to be amended soon >.<
> 
> Edit: Should be a question mark after "story" *too.* Ah well, will do a better job next time!


Question mark?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2012)

There is always a question mark when Potty talks Baron, additionaly, this is my 666 post!


----------



## Jeko (Aug 10, 2012)

I made my 666th on a God debate thread, I think. Not my best move.

I was enjoying the advert until one popped up for something about space germs and puberty. Now it won't come back!


----------



## Baron (Aug 10, 2012)

Bilston Blue said:


> Looking at the banner proclaiming the winner, I'm thinking The Pottinator is all talk:



Mohammed Potti enters the ring - "floats like an RSJ, stings when he pees."


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2012)

My entry is almost finished. I like it better than my LM entry (both) it's more my style.


----------



## Potty (Aug 10, 2012)

Back in the lime light


----------



## Baron (Aug 11, 2012)

Potty said:


> Back in the lime light


Briefly.  What people will do to get their fifteen minutes of fame...


----------



## Potty (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm going to like this banner thing. Might have to get rich and buy it out


----------



## Baron (Aug 11, 2012)

*Potty robs Nat West to keep the banner going*


----------



## Potty (Aug 11, 2012)

The other guy was getting on me blob. I figured I will at least get 24 hours of advertisement this way... then he will have to pay lots to the forum to keep his going


----------



## Cran (Aug 12, 2012)

Potty said:


> The other guy was getting on me blob...



Not criticising your personal life choices, but should we be knowing this on a family-friendly [PG] forum?


----------



## Potty (Aug 12, 2012)

er.. I can see why that might look rude, but I assure you that blob = head/nerves/stress levels in some parts of the UK.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 12, 2012)

You Brits and your silly-speak! 

What's your 10110 story about, by the way, Pottster?


----------



## Potty (Aug 12, 2012)

You will have to wait and see  But I can reveal that 10110 is the name of the main character and also the title of the story.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 12, 2012)

Ah hah. So a story about ROBOTS huh? Or self-aware cans of soup? I love it already.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe his main character is a barcode!


----------



## Cran (Aug 13, 2012)

Or it's about a heartless dystopia where people are treated as mere numbers ... oh, wait ...


----------



## Baron (Aug 15, 2012)

Most likely he just accidentally hit the numbers lock.


----------



## Potty (Aug 16, 2012)

It's supposed to be "Bob" in binary


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 16, 2012)

"Binary Bob."







Mild-mannered tax accountant by day. Calculator-wielding crimefighter by night!

"Lookout! It's Binary Bob!"

"DID YOU FILE YOUR INCOME TAXES THIS MONTH!?"

"Auugh! Run away run away!"

"AUDIT POWER!"


----------



## Potty (Aug 16, 2012)

You know... Binary Bob has given me a good idea for a serial


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you guys started writing your anniversary stories yet? :encouragement:


----------



## Cran (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 20, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Have you guys started writing your anniversary stories yet? :encouragement:



Only in my head.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

Yepp, almost finished with the first draft


----------



## Cran (Aug 20, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Yepp, almost finished with the first draft



So, a frontrunner! <snatches _Foxee_'s whip> back! back, I say!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

Eep! *defends self with key board* Would it make you feel better if i told you its only going to be 1,000 or so words?


----------



## Cran (Aug 20, 2012)

No - that just means you'll finish it faster ... 

<_searches for caffeine pills_>


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

technically I'm not even a contestant yet


----------



## Potty (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in the final editing process... depending on variables I should have mine up within a week or two!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 20, 2012)

I started my first draft yesterday; not convinced by it. I'll see how it goes before I decide whether or not to stick with it.


----------



## Potty (Aug 20, 2012)

Want me to go through and sabota- proof read it for you?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 20, 2012)

Potty said:


> Want me to go through and sabota- proof read it for you?



You haven't seen what I'm doing with your Haggard Happiness, yet. :coffeescreen:


----------



## Cran (Aug 27, 2012)

I had hoped to be much further along by now; 
I keep finding something else I have to research ... 

curse you, _Science Fiction_!


----------



## Potty (Aug 27, 2012)

You have to research Scifi? I just microwave some popcorn and watch a film.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2012)

Cran said:


> I had hoped to be much further along by now;
> I keep finding something else I have to research ...
> 
> curse you, _Science Fiction_!



That's why I don't write sci-fi -_- not good with the technical stuff


----------



## Cran (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, I'm old-school. For it to be science fiction, it should include some science, otherwise it's just speculative.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2012)

Exactly, I love to read it, just not good at writing it


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm just letting y'all know I finished my piece and I actually like it. I've also been told it's my best work.  You've been warned


----------



## Cran (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn! 

I'm a way off yet, and have no idea where it will rank among my short stories ...


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm done with my first draft. Editing starts now. *swaps pen for scalpel and begins hacking*  :coffeescreen:


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2012)

how long did it take for the site to recognize you entered?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> how long did it take for the site to recognize you entered?



I haven't entered yet. I'll wait until I'm happy with my entry before looking for some money down the back of the sofa.


----------



## Baron (Sep 1, 2012)

Potty is off to a racing start...


----------



## Baron (Sep 13, 2012)

It looks like we've got two default winners in this at the moment...  Can nobody stop Potty?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm working on it -_-


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 13, 2012)

Baron said:


> Potty is off to a racing start...




Will this help?


----------



## Cran (Sep 13, 2012)

Baron said:


> It looks like we've got two default winners in this at the moment...  Can nobody stop Potty?


Closing date is in November, isn't it? I suspect entrants will put time into edit&polish before submitting. I'm having to slash blocks of text to stay under the word limit; in some places, that means polishing to hide the scars, and definitely some sharp scene breaks.


----------



## Baron (Sep 18, 2012)

There's advantage to posting early, as this is challenge is subject to the voting system.  The early entries are obviously going to be more read.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm working on it! *grumble grumble grumble*


----------



## Cran (Sep 18, 2012)

Baron said:


> There's advantage to posting early...


 voting early? or posting early?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 18, 2012)

Posting early, yes, I'd agree. Voting early, less so. You can't guarantee to have read all the stories until the submission deadline has passed, and so to vote before the deadline would be foolish.


----------



## Baron (Sep 18, 2012)

Voting won't be set up until after the closing date for submissions.


----------



## Cran (Sep 18, 2012)

_<strange ... I must have misread...>_

Oh well, the fiction piece is done, for what it's worth. 

Still _umming_ and _ahhing_ about a poem, though.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 18, 2012)

I see Potty is facing some stiff competition from Cran, now.


----------



## Baron (Sep 21, 2012)

I also notice Potty has nothing to say about that...  Potty silenced?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe his chain has broke, or he has a blockage in his u-bend.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, we can all appreciate a quiet flush.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 21, 2012)

Potty, Potty, Noooooooooo, come back.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol. You goofs.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 21, 2012)

Bilston Blue said:


> Maybe his chain has broke, or he has a blockage in his u-bend.



That sounds quite painful.


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't think *Potty* is too worried at this stage - at worst, it's an even money bet. 
All that will change when the other entries arrive.


----------



## Potty (Sep 21, 2012)

That's what I was waiting for, someone to tell me I'm in with a fighting chance  love you Cran!


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2012)

I never look at the competitor's entries until after I've submitted my own - old habit. So I couldn't have said anything before. But yes, I think you have more than a fighting chance; you wrote a very good story.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2012)

Potty said:


> That's what I was waiting for, someone to tell me I'm in with a fighting chance  love you Cran!



Hey could have sworn I said I was super nervous about your entry =P don't I count?


----------



## Potty (Sep 21, 2012)

Nah, I control your mind, I made you say that so I could stroke my own ego. Anyway I meant I was staying silent until the put downs stopped and someone rode to my aid  I couldn't think up my own daring rescue.


----------



## Baron (Sep 21, 2012)

Cran's good at being nice...


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2012)

It's just a phase; I'll get over it.


----------



## Baron (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, the views are starting to climb on the fiction entries, with Potty's still well in the lead. 
I'm surprised that no other poetry entries have appeared yet.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 24, 2012)

Considering that entries can't be changed once they are posted I'm surprised that people are posting much yet.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxee said:


> Considering that entries can't be changed once they are posted I'm surprised that people are posting much yet.



That's why I'm waiting to post until I've gotten a third beta =P


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxee said:


> Considering that entries can't be changed once they are posted I'm surprised that people are posting much yet.


I believe the rationale is more time = more views >> more views = more votes. 

Nox, if I wasn't a competitor, I'd be happy to be your third baiter ... or is that beater?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

If you are offering I don't mind, you seem trust worthy (well more than Potty right lol )

if not disregard. I would like to put it up, but I want to be absolutely certain that it is quality work before submitting.


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

I promise to be as impartial as I am with any piece, and if finding a third reader is the hold-up, I'm happy to help.


----------



## Potty (Sep 24, 2012)

*Whisper* Do what I did! Change it from good to rubbish and send her marching in with false hope!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

*takes aim* Hey Potty.....


----------



## HKayG (Sep 24, 2012)

When the competition is over is everyone going to be able to see the neteries? I'd love to read them all!


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

HKayG said:


> When the competition is over is everyone going to be able to see the neteries? I'd love to read them all!


Didn't Rob say that he'd opened the entry threads so that members could see them? 
- someone's been looking at them.

Sorry, *Potty*; like you, I have my own reputation to maintain.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought so too, but the disclaimer is still up


----------



## Terry D (Sep 24, 2012)

HKayG said:


> When the competition is over is everyone going to be able to see the neteries? I'd love to read them all!



They are in the Anniversary Challenge forum.  That forum has two sub-forums at the top of it, one for Poetry and another for Fiction.  The entries are in those sub-forums.


----------



## Cran (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, if we ask nicely, maybe Rob can clarify if the threads are open for viewing now, 
or will be when the entry period has closed (which was the plan way back when).


----------



## Baron (Sep 24, 2012)

The entries are open for viewing but only those enrolled for the competition can post or have access to the discussion boards.  I've amended the wording on the board description.


----------



## Potty (Sep 30, 2012)

Have I won yet? I need the money.


----------



## Cran (Sep 30, 2012)

Are you a Potty, or a begging bowl? 

Having seen the competition, you stand a real chance 
of coming in somewhere in the top three, so far.


----------



## Baron (Sep 30, 2012)

There are 17 people signed up so far so that means, at this point in time, he stands a chance of coming in the top 17.


----------



## Potty (Sep 30, 2012)

Well... unless everyone in the forum enters... being the top 17th best writer on the forum isn't bad!

Oh that's right, Potty's throwing down the gauntlet!


----------



## Cran (Oct 1, 2012)

Baron said:


> There are 17 people signed up so far so that means, at this point in time, he stands a chance of coming in the top 17.



I didn't know the numbers; only the ones I know about. Is that 17 total, Rob, or 17 for Fiction?


----------



## Baron (Oct 4, 2012)

We now have three fiction submissions and only one entry in poetry.  Come on, poets!


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 4, 2012)

Coming, coming...! Just need to rack that brain a bit more... :distracted:


----------



## Baron (Oct 14, 2012)

candid petunia said:


> Coming, coming...! Just need to rack that brain a bit more... :distracted:


At least you'll be posting in an area that will give Potty no cause for concern...


----------



## Baron (Oct 22, 2012)

A reminder that the closing date for entries is the 14th November.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooooh, getting close!  I'm going to be really disappointed if there end up only being five entries for the fiction contest.  I mean, really.  Five?  That's all we got?  That's depressing.  Where the heck is everybody?


----------



## Baron (Oct 23, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> Ooooh, getting close!  I'm going to be really disappointed if there end up only being five entries for the fiction contest.  I mean, really.  Five?  That's all we got?  That's depressing.  Where the heck is everybody?


Worse, we have only one poem.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 23, 2012)

You mean Potty's going to take all the winnings??? :grief:



Just kidding, Potty.


I plan to submit my entry soon. I know a few others who are also preparing to pounce.

But I am suprised the poets haven't shown up yet.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 23, 2012)

I've written a little on it but not sure if I like it. Argh, I thought this close to the deadline I'd be editing it. Maybe the pressure will bring on the creativity! .....yeah.....that's it.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 23, 2012)

Come on, Foxee, you got this!

[insert long-winded, motivational speech here]


----------



## Foxee (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, Tiamat! I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Baron (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm giving people a little extension.  I may have to be away at the time I originally set to close this challenge for submissions so I'm extending it until 30th November.


----------



## Cran (Oct 30, 2012)

Baron said:


> I'm giving people a little extension.


I thought tortures like _the Rack_ were outlawed? 
I distinctly recall you telling me that yours was for display
and intimidation purposes only.


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 3, 2012)

Foxee said:


> I've written a little on it but not sure if I like it. Argh, I thought this close to the deadline I'd be editing it. Maybe the pressure will bring on the creativity! .....yeah.....that's it.



You're right, it's the pressure which brings on the creativity! And I don't think I'm pressurised enough yet, heh.


----------

